# Hemp Oil



## Gail2011 (May 3, 2011)

Hello Everyone,In the what am I up to now category.... I am now taking hemp oil to heal my whole body. It has amazing healing and soothing effects on the entire body. Have been on it for about ten days now. Here is a video clip of someone else and their success: http://www.youtube.com/user/chrychek#p/u/7/V8fIFo2gvOsMy link


----------



## KBMELB (Apr 4, 2011)

Gail2011 said:


> Hello Everyone,In the what am I up to now category.... I am now taking hemp oil to heal my whole body. It has amazing healing and soothing effects on the entire body. Have been on it for about ten days now. Here is a video clip of someone else and their success: http://www.youtube.com/user/chrychek#p/u/7/V8fIFo2gvOsMy link


I have also been taking Hemp Oil every morning for about 5 weeks, no change that I can tell!!!


----------

